# Inspiration for biotope and SA fish lovers



## Babylon (Jul 10, 2011)

Just wanted to share the sites of Ivan Mikolji that I happened upon while browsing flickr. Ivan Mikolji photographs are stunning!

I don't know why am always amazed at the number of different species all in the same frame.

Great underwater photos of underwater Venezuala. Fascinating and intimate glimpse at the plants and animals we love in the unrestrained chaos of the amazonian wilds.Inspiration for accurate biotopes and natural aquascapes - sorry Mr. Takashi - nature wins 

Support!

AQUATIC-EXPERTS
fishfromvenezuela's Channel - YouTube
MIKOLJI


























And what kind of grass is this?? WOW! Labled as Eleocharis sp. red


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW that grass is something else!!! Would look great in any river set up for sure!!!!


----------

